# Beretta Nano FTE



## tmckenny (Jul 15, 2017)

I just bought a Beretta Nano and I'm having the FTE (Failure To Extract) problem. I went on YouTube and figured it may be the 115 gr. ammo I was shooting and lo and behold when I shot Remington 147 gr. ammo, I did not have any FTE. I also tried 124 gr. ammo and had FTE problems about as bad as the 115 gr. ammo. I shot another 50 rds. today of the Remington 147 gr. and had no FTE problems, but when I tried Browning 147 gr. Flex-Point JHP, I had an FTE. Cleared it and continued to shoot the second mag. and this time the spent shell was stuck in the chamber. I wound up having to pry the shell out with a key. I get the argument about the "target" ammo, but I think this Beretta Nano FTE problem has more to do with the chamber and extractor than light bullets. Does anybody have any more up-to-date info on this FTE problem?


----------



## Bummy425 (May 25, 2016)

You dont want to hear this but ive had zero problems with mine, and i use my uspsa practice ammo at the range. Those will have some that dont even pass a case gauge in the lot.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Since its brand new it may need some break in(recoil spring). Id try shooting Nato, +p or WWB to see how it performs. It should be shooting any weight ammo. May help to lock the slide back for a week. Id make sure the pistol is very clean and well lubed through the process.


----------

